# CMH Closing Merit 2012



## chinablue (Jan 22, 2012)

What's the closing merit of CMH this year ?


----------



## blazeadeel (Sep 26, 2012)

merit hasnt closed yet. you see government will display its merit list on 26th and i am sure many will drop out and go for public medical college. and any college saying its merit closed on 80% (looking at you sharif medical college) is telling a white lie


----------



## rockstar (Nov 4, 2012)

do not choose cmh...i denied to get admission in cmh after giving interview....the students and teachers there treat u like a dog if u r not the son of a colonel or army member...but if u belong to army family then u should go there....but if not then please do not join cmh...ur life will be ruined,,and u will suffer from inferiority complex...so plz


----------



## asfih22 (Jul 7, 2013)

How many MBBS seats does CMH have?


----------

